# EMERGENCY



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

my angel fish is just lying on the bottom breathing. cant tell if it was mauled by my the serpaes or not. when i found him and tried to catch him he swims for 2 secs then goes down again
what do i do i have to go to school?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

make sure it is not getting attacked, if possible do a 30% water change, and look for signs of desiese.

also add some aquarium salt (1 taablespoon per 5 gallons, assuming you havn't got any in already)

do not medicate unless you know what is wrong.








to desiese & paracites


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

i hust did a 27% water change the day before. i got 3 serpaes 1 goldfish 2 probably 1 angel by the end of the day. the serpaes rarely even chase the angels.
i know that the more serpaes the less danger but walmart only had 3 so i got them.
awwwww sh*t hell be a goner when i get home.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you seperate them?

did you just add new fish?

are the angels new?

are the serpae's causing problems?

what are the other signs of desiese?

I have to add from what you say I suspect the fish wil not make it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

PFFFFT, serpae tetras mauling tankmates? sorry bro but thats crazy talk

your water conditions are probably bad, or the other angels are harassing him. But probably somehting to do with the water conditions. Change 50% or more of the water today first. Then add salt, and MelaFix is great too if you don't mind blowing $6-$10 for a bottle. Then do another 50% water change tomorrow.

if you go the lfs, take a sample of your water so that they can test it for you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> your water conditions are probably bad


I think p45's on to something here, it could be a problem with the swim bladder. Especially if he's still alive when you read this (if dead, well......) I would guess a disease or injury to this 'organ'. I have seen the symptoms reversed in some labyrinth fish, maybe you can do it too?


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

no bro my serpaes are savages. Not only do they nip each other (which they do 24/7 ) but my goldfishes tail tips are bitten off.

abd the angel fish died


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with P45 - the serpaes will not have caused this


----------

